# Western Hognose VS. Crested Gecko



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

I know this could be in teh wrong section but I couldnt put it in either snakes or lizards so i put it here.

Should i get (in a few months) a western hognose or a crestie.

Crestie Pros:
-Dad says I can have one.
-Once Id got another setup to quarantine the new one in. If they got along i could use the quarentnine setup to house a male, there for having a breeding trio.
-They look nice and the behavior is interesting.
Crestie Cons:
-I already have one

Hognose Pros:
-Smallish setup, not too hard ot look after.
-Its a new experience to leanr about and from.
-They look very cute! and their burrowing is cool.
Hognose Cons:
-They are mildly venemous and dad would take a LONG time to persuade.

In my means am i rushing on after jsut getting a crestie as it would be at least a couple of months. I would prefer opinions of peeps who have both, but all opinions are welcome.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Hognose would win with me everytime - but then I have 10 of them and not a crestie in sight lol.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

lol.
But why? 
Im leaing towards crestie kindof because if i got a breeding trio, yes it would take longer to save for, but i would be able to experience the joy of breeding them, but with a hognose i would just have such a wonderful snake! I love my corn more then anything but the scales on a hoggy are beautiful even if they dont have the other qualities of my oscar.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

hognose are nicer cause they are more handleble.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have both  Breeding pair of cresties and some juveniles, an adult pair of hoggies and some juveniles....I love them both, and think that you should prolly get the hoggie! That way you have one of each and in time, you can always add to your collection should you decide you want to breed  

Anna


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

biohazard156 said:


> I have both  Breeding pair of cresties and some juveniles, an adult pair of hoggies and some juveniles....I love them both, and think that you should prolly get the hoggie! That way you have one of each and in time, you can always add to your collection should you decide you want to breed
> 
> Anna


Good point. 'Thing is im leaning towards a crestie. But hognoses are lovely. I need points , not i like them please.


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

ask youself these 3 questions.
1, can a crestie play dead?
2, can a crestie puff up pretending to be an adder?
3,can a crestie make a hiss like a burst wheel?

then think hmm a hoggie CAN!!: victory:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoggy everytime...:no1:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Oooh, now im swung toowards hoggy, because i thought yes i could have a breeding trio but i probs wouldnt have money or experience to setup for eggs and babies etc. Hoggies are lovely. I need more thoguh though, persuade me!


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

Hognoses are great but I also have cresties and they are also great.

You will have to make your own mind up on which you get.

Although I think you will enjoy a hoggy for a change and finding Female Cresties can become very tiresome!!!



















Marthas handling could do with some refining!!:lol2:










I have told Lara not to kiss the snakes but she is a big soppy thing.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

hognose, geckos are lame.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Crestie FTW!



Phil : victory:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

But why? please.
I tihnk hoggie because i already have a crestie. Im still not sure!


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd say hoggy.

I don't have a hoggy or a crestie, I used to keep arboreal geckos though.

Hoggy because: You already have a crestie, so if you get a hoggy you'd have one of both. It would give you something new to learn about and study, and as someone else says, you can always add to your collection in the future and you could maybe have a breeding pair of hoggies or cresties as you'll already be half way there!


Also they're rear fanged, so they can only actually get the venom into you if they have a good chomp.


----------



## lockhouse (Aug 31, 2006)

I would say Crestie for me, but thats cos Im getting some at Hamm hopefully: victory:


----------



## Eightleggedfreak (Apr 2, 2007)

*Hoggie*

Got to be a Hoggie i'm afraid , they are wicked ( in a nice way) real cute snakes , my favorite after my rainbow boas, go on you know you want to or you wouldnt have polled :bash:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Hoggie by a mile, but im biased cos I much prefer snakes to lizards.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Hoggy for me - they are such little characters! They also make great fashion accessories :whistling2:


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

lovely big hoggie...do you like the colour Orange btw!!???


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

:lol2: Thank you, she is a lovely hoggy - about 3ft and nice and chunky. That's not me in the pic - and yes, orange is her favorite color. How did you guess??!! Personally I prefer green - as in philodryas baroni, ETB's, GTP's, ETM's ...


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hamish said:


> ask youself these 3 questions.
> 1, can a crestie play dead?
> 2, can a crestie puff up pretending to be an adder?
> 3,can a crestie make a hiss like a burst wheel?
> ...


Can a hoggy look this cute?


----------

